# Training later in the day



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2013)

I am training from 7 to 10PM now and go to bed shortly after eating when I get home... I wake up hungry in the middle of the night though and if I don't get up and eat something I have no appetite in the morning. 

Its not like I don't eat when I get home... here is tonights post workout








How is that not enough to get me through the night? Anyone suggest what I can do to help this? Getting up in the night to eat sucks. I usually just have a peanut butter sammich.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2013)

Drink a protein shake and a banana then get your big ass back to bed


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 16, 2013)

I always did like a muscle milk or something that has some carbs but I've read dairy before bed Greek yogurt cottage cheese is good because the casein protein digest slower. Try adding casein just before bed it should help


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 16, 2013)

You eat a whole fucking pie before bed you big fucker???

Instead of cassien I've been drinking beef protien before bed. Casien digest 4-6 hrs. Beef protien takes 6-8. It tastes like fucking death but I don't wake up hungry. I got it from protienfactory.com. Read up on it. Personally I'd drop the eggs for more steak since red meat digests slow. Might help.


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 16, 2013)

Try instead of steak brisket


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 16, 2013)

I drink a "blended" protein shake that has like 5 different kinds of protein from the fast to very slow digesting. I mix it up thick so i feel like I have something in my stomach and then pound it RIGHT BEFORE i brush teeth and jump into bed. It has really helped with my night hunger (which made me unable to sleep sometimes) and I am good in the morning but ready to eat for sure.

During the week i dont get as much sleep as I should (but getting better with it) so there is less time between shake and wake... on the weekend i do some sleep catchup (while i still can before baby andro comes) so i do have some difficulty sometimes if I get a good 10+ hours. (during the day my body is telling me to EAT every hour and a half or so)

i cant believe you eat a whole fucking pie before bed. is that a meat pie or something? lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> You eat a whole fucking pie before bed you big fucker???
> 
> Instead of cassien I've been drinking beef protien before bed. Casien digest 4-6 hrs. Beef protien takes 6-8. It tastes like fucking death but I don't wake up hungry. I got it from protienfactory.com. Read up on it. Personally I'd drop the eggs for more steak since red meat digests slow. Might help.



I figured the fats in the yolks would help... I tried beef protein before. Holy hell its nasty. Other thing to keep in mind is it isn't made from filet mignon. So what part of the cow is it made from?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I drink a "blended" protein shake that has like 5 different kinds of protein from the fast to very slow digesting. I mix it up thick so i feel like I have something in my stomach and then pound it RIGHT BEFORE i brush teeth and jump into bed. It has really helped with my night hunger (which made me unable to sleep sometimes) and I am good in the morning but ready to eat for sure.
> 
> During the week i dont get as much sleep as I should (but getting better with it) so there is less time between shake and wake... on the weekend i do some sleep catchup (while i still can before baby andro comes) so i do have some difficulty sometimes if I get a good 10+ hours. (during the day my body is telling me to EAT every hour and a half or so)
> 
> i cant believe you eat a whole fucking pie before bed. is that a meat pie or something? lol



Its Maine Blueberry 

I actually don't brush before bed for two reasons. I like the slow trickle of amino's I get from the pieces of meat stuck between my teeth and also my breath will smell awful and keep the lady and her god damn frozen hands and feet off of me!


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Drink a protein shake and a banana then get your big ass back to bed



This is what I do ^^^^ 
I use hexapro by all max. Slow digesting 
Protien, right before bed. Then again
In the middle of the night. Youll actually
Grow better drinking the shake in the
Middle of the night, your body is not going 
8 or so hours without protien.
Minus the Banana.....then again, when
You eat a whole fucking pie before bed
You may have to Wien yourself down. 
Maybe a shake And a few cupcakes
And a Twinkie.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn pob a whole freaking blueberry pie lmao doesn't all that sugar keep u awake lolol maybe that's why ur waking up


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 16, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> And a Twinkie.



I thought twinkies were gone?


----------



## Jada (Feb 16, 2013)

damn pob u eat good!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2013)

I think what you have there ought to do it bro. Obviously, you can't eat that pie every night, and the sushi, well that will only last a couple hours before you're hungry again, the steak and whole eggs should keep you from waking up hungry at night, especially if your hitting the sack late.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 16, 2013)

lots of carbs before bed...


----------



## amore169 (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn a whole pie before bed? I ate a piece of home made chocolate cake before bed the other day and I couldn't sleep at all and when i woke up i was all bloated, I wish I could eat what u eat. I usually eat 6 egg whites and a scoop of casein protein with water before bed and that will keep me full till I wake up.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 16, 2013)

since everybody is talking about the pie....
im drooling over those rolls.  you're a talented roll maker....    
I wake up hungry all the time.  breakfast lunch and dinner......are dinner meals


----------



## grind4it (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't get over the fucking pie. Brother I think you're in need of an intervention. I'll start;

POB you diet has effected me in the following ways.
1. I am worried that you are going to pop
2. If you keep eating a fucking pie before bed they will need a helicopter to remove your body when you drop dead.
3. I'm fucking jealous that you can eat that shit.
4. Spongy is going to spend time in the joint after he beats your ass to death for making a mockery of diet.

On another note; I can't believe some of you fuckers eat that beef protein shit. Damn, That's seriously hardcore. I guess I don't want to be big bad enough. If it come to ratting that shit I'm taking up golf, or possible crochet.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 18, 2013)

I am still fucking laughing...a whole pie?  Really?!?  Bro I fucking love it.  I am going to Coco's right now.

I knew something was missing.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 18, 2013)

I just take a gainer shake to bed with me.  If I wake up I drink it in bed.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 18, 2013)

normally if i eat something steak i stay full.  you could slam a shake but than you ll just be up in 3 hrs to piss.

tough thing to figure out.  GL


----------

